# MacBook Pro 13' (late 2011) - Conseils upgrade



## babastutz (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai décidé de sauter le pas et de faire une grosse upgrade de mon bon vieux macbook pro late 2011.

Etant donné que j'aime être sûr à 100% avant de commander et d'entreprendre les choses, j'aurais voulu avoir des avis sur de que j'ai choisi comme SSD et RAM. Est-ce que c'est un bon choix? De bonne qualité?

SSD : Samsung840 EVO Basic (500Go, 2.5")
RAM : CorsairValueSelect (2x, 8Go, DDR3-1333, SODIMM 204)

Avez-vous des conseils d'installation (hardware/sofware)? Des choses auxquelles faire attention?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Samsung semble avoir des problèmes avec leur firmware ces derniers temps, perso j'éviterais cette marque et j'achèterais du Crucial.
Du coup, pourquoi pas prendre également la RAM chez Crucial ?


----------



## babastutz (12 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Samsung semble avoir des problèmes avec leur firmware ces derniers temps, perso j'éviterais cette marque et j'achèterais du Crucial.
> Du coup, pourquoi pas prendre également la RAM chez Crucial ?



Merci pour ta réponse Sly54.

Est-ce que tu conseillerais plutôt un Crucial MX200 ? C'est l'équivalent je crois.

Est-ce qu'il y a un vrai intérêt à prendre la RAM chez Crucial également ou est-ce que c'est juste pour l'homogénéité d'un perfectionniste?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2015)

Les MBO late 2011 sont en SATA III, donc tu peux viser un SSD performant (après, je n'ai pas lies tableaux de benchs en tête )

Pour la RAM chez Crucial, l'intérêt est qu'elle devrait fonctionner sans plantage. On a vu des fils ici (l'an passé) avec des Kernel Panic et des barrettes de marque Corsair. Je suis donc un peu méfiant avec les autres marques… (mais je ne suis pas le payeur, donc à toi de comparer les tarifs ).


----------



## babastutz (12 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les MBO late 2011 sont en SATA III, donc tu peux viser un SSD performant (après, je n'ai pas lies tableaux de benchs en tête )
> 
> Pour la RAM chez Crucial, l'intérêt est qu'elle devrait fonctionner sans plantage. On a vu des fils ici (l'an passé) avec des Kernel Panic et des barrettes de marque Corsair. Je suis donc un peu méfiant avec les autres marques… (mais je ne suis pas le payeur, donc à toi de comparer les tarifs ).



Est-ce que par exemple, un crucial mx 200 (500GB) et 2 barrettes de RAM crucial DDR3 PC3-10600 (Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.35V 1024Meg x 64) te semble une bonne config? D'après leur site tout est compatible avec le late 2011


----------



## Mathias170390 (12 Mars 2015)

Coucou, ayant le même MBP que toi, je te suggère déjà de vérifier que tu aies besoin de 16 Go de ram, vu le prix, ça serait dommage d'investir inutilement, et de regretter ensuite, mais comme le dit Sly54, je ne suis pas le payeur =), ensuite, les SSD de chez crucial, ont l'avantage de ne pas être trop cher, et en plus d'avoir de bonnes perfs, sans oublier d'être compatible à tous les coups, perso je suis passé de 4Go de ram à 8 (j'ai offert les 2 barrettes de 2 à un pote qui avait un modèle plus ancien), et j'ai pris un SSD (MX100), total de l'opération 140€. 

=)


----------



## babastutz (12 Mars 2015)

Mathias170390 a dit:


> Coucou, ayant le même MBP que toi, je te suggère déjà de vérifier que tu aies besoin de 16 Go de ram, vu le prix, ça serait dommage d'investir inutilement, et de regretter ensuite, mais comme le dit Sly54, je ne suis pas le payeur =), ensuite, les SSD de chez crucial, ont l'avantage de ne pas être trop cher, et en plus d'avoir de bonnes perfs, sans oublier d'être compatible à tous les coups, perso je suis passé de 4Go de ram à 8 (j'ai offert les 2 barrettes de 2 à un pote qui avait un modèle plus ancien), et j'ai pris un SSD (MX100), total de l'opération 140€.
> 
> =)



Merci pour ton retour Mathias170390!

J'ai besoin d'une machine qui masse à fond. Je suis musicien et j'utilise des logiciels et plugins qui sucent un max (ProTools, Ableton Live, plugins UAD, etc.) et souvent, tout ça tourne en même temps. Du coup, je préfère investir d'un coup dans qqch de lourd plutôt que de devoir ré-upgrader dans 1 an.
Mais n'hésite pas à dire si tu n'es pas d'accord avec ça


----------



## Mathias170390 (12 Mars 2015)

Je ne connais pas ces logiciel (je suis étudiant en biochimie à application industrielle =p) donc je ne saurai juger =) mais je regarderai de ce côté là =)

http://www.crucial.fr/ProductDispla...anId=335A641631D926C3&langId=-2&storeId=10154

http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-pro-(13-inch,-late-2011)/CT6528689

sauf si tu veux du 256 Go en SSD, ce que j'ai pris perso, vu que je ne stocke rien sur mon MBP =)


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2015)

Je ne suis pas non plus capable de dire si 16 Go te sont nécessaires (ou pas).
Par contre, MacOS utiles largement la RAM, plus il y en a mieux c'est. Mais tu peux toujours prendre 1 barrette de 8 Go (pour passer à 10 Go : 2+8) et acheter plus tard, si le besoin s'en fait sentir, une deuxième barrette de 8 Go.

Enfin, n'oublie pas que si tu as 16 Go de RAM, alors ça te fera 16 Go de moins sur ton SSD (à cause de la _sleepimage_).


----------



## babastutz (13 Mars 2015)

Alors voilà, c'est fait 

J'ai commandé la ram et le disque dur chez Crucial :

Crucial SSD MX200 500GB
Crucial 16GB kit

J'ai monté tout ça dans la machine, j'ai installé Yosemite à l'aide d'une SD Card bootable que j'ai faite et voilà. Ca tourne du tonnerre ! Très content!

Merci de vos conseils!


----------



## pirebarbar (14 Avril 2015)

bonjour je pense à faire ce genre de manip ...mais je croyais que le macbook pro 2011 était limité a 8g de mémoire vive


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2015)

Les MBP early et late 2011 peuvent tous gérer 16 Go de RAM.


----------



## pirebarbar (14 Avril 2015)

chouette je vais le gonfler a bloc par contre pour le ssd je préférais le mettre a la place du graveur quand pensez vous ???


----------

